# Teddy - poorly poo?



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi

Anyone any advice for me. Teddy has had really loose poos for the last couple of days and today I noticed blood in there!!!!

We are feeding him what he came home with which is Royal Canin Mini Junior. He has also been having small bits of cheese as treats. Any advice?

Thanks, I am a bit worried! Teddy is 8 weeks old.

Vicky


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

With a pup so young I think I'd want to get him to a vet to be checked out. There is so much you miss communicating this way that a vet could instantly spot.

Meanwhile make sure he is getting plenty of fluids as a pup that young can quickly dehydrate and become very ill.

It could be something as simple as the stress of leaving the breeder to something that needs treatment but a vet will know by looks, temperature etc.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah best go to the vets - we have had it twice and it is usually down to her eating something Toxic [a frog caused severe problems!] We were fine 24 hours later but your baby is so young x


----------



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks I have made an appointment at the vets. Will let you know how I get on.

Vicky


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

We had same prob with tilly at 8weeks, vet gave us stuff to mix in with her food. She's been fine since. Best of luck x 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.848154,-8.396683


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Any update on Teddy?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.762535,-8.374927


----------



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi

Yes we took him to the vets and he has antibiotics, worming powder and Kalinin. He got quite poorly and his pops went a very pink colour. He hasn't been keeping any food down but has just had some rice.

Thanks for your concern. Hope hasn't been well either (from the same litter) so I think they could have been infected before we picked him up!

Vicky


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh no😒

So glad you got him to the vet when you did, 

I'm sure all will be sorted soon, 
Keep us posted x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Poor little teddy,hope he is feeling better soon.When my girls have a poorly tum i always give them boiled white boneless fish and rice,its very light and always seems to settle their tummies. xxx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah poor Teddy hope he gets better soon
X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi. Any update in Teddy, 
I saw Hope got her results from vet, 
Hope Teddy is doing better today😉


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Jennifer Hermida (Feb 3, 2012)

Take to the vet asap.


----------

